

Square Stops Gun Sellers From Using Its Payment Technology - BryanB55
http://www.forbes.com/sites/abrambrown/2013/05/14/square-stops-gun-sellers-from-using-its-payment-technology/

======
BryanB55
This is pretty upsetting, I had a lot of respect for Square and what they were
doing but it sounds like some lawyer that doesn't like guns decided that to
them, 'guns are scary, evil' and "cause physical injury" and therefore should
not be a part of Square transactions.

I understand banning illegal services like drugs but are they not aware of the
2nd amendment and that guns are simply a tool? As a firm believer in the 2nd
amendment and competitive shooter I know I won't be recommending them anymore.

